# المعادلات الازمة لحساب عزم الالتواء فى الجيربوكس علاوة على رسومات



## Eng-Maher (20 أغسطس 2006)

*TORQUE SPLITTING BY A CONCENTRIC FACE GEAR TRANSMISSION​*

*والرابط هو..........................""​*

*http://www.vtol.org/pdf/propulsion-58.pdf*​ 
*ضغطة زر " زر *
*مع تحياتى eng-maher *******:5: ******​


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أغسطس 2006)

منتظرردودكم


----------



## motaz_95 (20 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
مبدع منذ البداية
[/grade]​


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (20 أغسطس 2006)

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان*

أنت ماهر يا ماهر
وإلي مزيد من الافادة


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخى احمد وشكر خاص الى المهندس/ معتز


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أكتوبر 2006)

Torque Splitting By A Concentric Face Gear Transmission


----------



## م.ابويحيى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks brother


----------



## يقظان القيسي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورررين جميعا


----------



## amin22 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورررين جميعا


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور / امين


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*



ahmad_emad قال:


> أنت ماهر يا ماهر
> وإلي مزيد من الافادة



**********************
مشكووووووور اخى كتير اسف انى رديت متأخر :55:


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (6 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جيد جدا مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ضياء المنسي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير ومتعك بلصحه وجعلك من الصالحين


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووور اخى سنان
مشكوووور اخى ضياء


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووور


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووور كتير اخى زيزوووو


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله لنا فيك


----------



## mimh999 (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (13 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع ممتاز يا اخى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر لكم ..... اشكرك جميعا


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

shokraaan gazak allah khiran


----------



## يونس فاخر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## ليث الصحراء (13 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
عاشت ايدك


----------



## يونس فاخر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ المهندس ماهر ، وكل عام وانت وجميع اعضاء الملتقى بألف خير


----------



## mahmoudzaky1 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 نوفمبر 2007)

يونس فاخر قال:


> شكرا للاخ المهندس ماهر ، وكل عام وانت وجميع اعضاء الملتقى بألف خير



*******************************************
العفووووووووووووووو اخى الكريم 
وانت بخير وصحه دايما ان شاء الله
:56: :56: :56:


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووورين باقى الاعضاء


----------



## سباعي1 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

لك الشكر والتحية


----------



## fasfol (13 نوفمبر 2007)

thanx ya man


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

Eng-Maher قال:


> *TORQUE SPLITTING BY A CONCENTRIC FACE GEAR TRANSMISSION​*
> 
> 
> *والرابط هو..........................""*​
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس ماهر Eng-Maher.. 
جزاك الله خير .. بحث جميل .. ودراسة علمية قيمة

بارك الله فيك ووفقك في الدارين.​


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## عمراياد (1 فبراير 2010)

سلمت يداك اخي


----------



## hhhkhalil (2 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## superstar_egy7 (5 فبراير 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور احي العزيز


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (5 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور احي العزيز*​


----------



## عادل سيد سيد احمد (14 فبراير 2012)

تشكر


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ... مهندس ماهر الرابط لايعمل نتمنى منك تفعيل الرابط ... وشكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## abomariam5 (16 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ... مهندس ماهر الرابط لايعمل نتمنى منك تفعيل الرابط ... وشكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## Khaled El-Beheary (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

